# GJet from Kimoto



## TxZone (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello
This is my first question on the boards so be gentle with me (lol)
Has anyone any experience or knowledge of the GJet Shirtmaker from Kimoto. I am interested in purchasing but have a lot of questions so any feedback would be most welcome. Thanks guys.
Regards
Paul


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

KIMOTO LTD | PRODUCTS | GJET Shirtmaker

This is the first I've heard of the GJet.


----------



## TxZone (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi
This is the link to the GJet I have enquired about.
KIMOTO LTD | PRODUCTS | GJET Shirtmaker
Anyone heard of this? Cheers
Regards
Paul


----------



## Shirtmax (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi there 

They were showing the machine during FESPA in Berlin.
The printer is made by Polyprint in Greece, Kimoto is the distributor for the GJET/Texjet in Europe.
See here: KIMOTO LTD | NEWS

Kimoto has asigned dealers around Europe for this machine. So there might be a reseller in the UK.

The machine looks stable and is built around an Epson 4800. 4 colour configuration for whites only or 4xWhite 4xCMYK to print on dark shirts.

The machine for dark shirts includes a RIP software for the white layers.
The complete kit including software and ink should cost around 14k Euros.

Cheers
Max


----------



## TxZone (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi Max
Thanks for that new bit of info... much appreciated.
Regards
Paul


----------



## OmniPrintIntl (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Im from OmniPrint International, we have been distributing the TexJet Direct to Garment printer in the US and have years of experience with the machine. The GJet is the European name of TexJet printer that is distributed by Kimoto in Europe. Here is our overview of the printer:



> TexJet direct to garment printer, prints full color, bright and vivid images on both dark and light garments! The OmniPrint TexJet direct to garment printer is ideal for:
> 
> *Multi color printing *- Print colorful images and logos with ease on both light and dark garments, sweatshirts, hoodies and much more!
> *Small, medium and large runs *- Print one or a thousand shirts with ease, print unique limited edition pieces or large quantity orders.
> ...


Hope this answers your questions.

Regards

Robert Deniz
OmniPrintInternational


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

OmniPrintIntl said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im from OmniPrint International, we have been distributing the TexJet Direct to Garment printer in the US and have years of experience with the machine. The GJet is the European name of TexJet printer that is distributed by Kimoto in Europe. Here is our overview of the printer:


 
Why does nobody answer questions for the inkjet forums?
The last post was from me in November

Thanks


----------



## TxZone (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi Robert
Thank you for taking the time to answer my query. That certainly helps but I wonder why they have rebranded as GJet.
I do have major concerns regarding the durability or "wash fastness" of the printed garments.
What I really need to know is how they stand up to comparison with say a plastisol transfer?
Regards
Paul


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

The GJet is the same as the Tex Jet (I spoke with them in FESPA). It is a nice machine, seems mechanically sound. The shortcoming I saw was in doing dark garments. They were printing 2-3 passes to get an acceptable white - totally eliminating any speed advantages of the 4800 engine. Otherwise - for light colored shirts - it seemed to print well. 14000 euros is about $20-21 USD, you can get perhaps 2 lower priced units for about that price. Something to consider.

Also, the reason I was told for the name change was that it was copywrited by another company in Europe.

Hope this helps!


----------



## TxZone (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks for that Don
Any thoughts as to how these prints compare to a litho or plastisol transfer?
Regards
Paul


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Our experience with direct to garment prints whe properly set has been great. I have light colored shirts that have been washed 40-50 times and still look good. Dark prints seem to have a shorter lifespan than those without white ink )makes sense as thet sit on "top" of the shirt as opposed to being absorbed "into" the shirt). Direct to garment has virtually no hand on light shirts and minimal hand on dark garments - a definate plus over any transfer.

Hope this helps!


----------



## TxZone (Jun 12, 2007)

Cheers Don
Thanks for the info.... very helpful. I am starting to think that DTG printers are looking good but still very pricey for what is essentially a modified inkjet.
It also seems possible to find as mind negative comments as positve comments on this subject. I suppose however this is true of almost any subject.
Thanks again.
Regards
Paul


----------



## OmniPrintIntl (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Guys! 

Direct to garment printing can work well with your current shop; it can actually solve many problems, especially when it comes to small runs. You can combine direct to garment printing to optimize your current equipment and methods of imprinting.

With any method of printing there’s pros and cons, you have to see what is best for your business model. I can tell you that even with screen printing, just as with any form of imprinting, there is fading.
 Our prints are soft to the touch and vibrant, and when cured withstand many washes, like Don said.

As for comment about purchasing two lower end models, well unfortunately that’s what you will receive, lower end models with headaches. That’s not a practical suggestion! I suggest if you’re not ready to invest in a serious machine, wait until you are. 

 Lastly, not sure about the demonstration you saw Don, but OmniPrint prints our dark garments with one under base white and one pas color and the prints are outstanding.

 We are now active in the forums and you have any questions I will be happy to answer them for you!  


Rob


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Rob,

Great to see you posting here, this is more activity than we have seen from your camp in the whole last year. In regards to the demonstration I saw - it was by Polyprint at the FESPA show (Hall 4.1, booth H135), they were showing prints with 2 and 3 pass white only. Only stating what I saw, and it was while I was speaking to a nice gentleman from Greece who knew who we were. 

Now, let's clear the air on one thing here - you said 



> As for comment about purchasing two lower end models, well unfortunately that’s what you will receive, lower end models with headaches. That’s not a practical suggestion! I suggest if you’re not ready to invest in a serious machine, wait until you are.


I'd like to know where I said "lower end" models - I believe I said "lower priced" models. There's a big difference there. Tabbing one machine as "serious" and another as not is pretty bold. I'd like to say that I could make an assessment about the "seriousness" of the TexJet - but to be honest - don't know anyone with one, haven't spoken to anyone with one and have never come up against one in a sale. I don't question that it is a well built machine, definately better than most of the wannabe Chinese models I have seen. However, at the largest digital printing exposition in the world, I saw the machine printing and it was printing 2-3 pass white with marginal quality. Shouldn't one assume that, with the expense and magnitude of the FESPA show, that every company is going to bring their "A" game? Either 2-3 passes is the "A" game or the company does not see the importance (or have the ability) to bring the "A" game.

By the way, the "A" game scenario above was given to me by an attendee off the floor in FESPA when we were discussing another manufacturer's (not Polyprint) lackluster samples.

See you in the trenches!


----------



## OmniPrintIntl (Jun 13, 2007)

Don,


> "Great to see you posting here, this is more activity than we have seen from your camp in the whole last year".


The main reason for this is that I find when I am trying to help people with questions the forum turns into banter between myself and rep from another product line.

Let me clear a few things up for Paul and move the conversation back to answering his questions. When I stated "lower end" I was referencing machines that operate at slower production speeds, require more maintenance, have less capabilities and have fewer features than the TexJet. The machines on the market that have a price point that would allow "2 lower priced units for about that price" fall into those categories. I'm not trying to direct anyone away from a product that fits their needs but I also don't want to mislead anyone into believing you can get an equal product for half the cost.
My comments to Paul about being ready for a serious machine are again a reference to selecting a machine that fills a medium production need versus a small production machine. It is my opinion you are making a better investment in a machine that allows you to fill both small and medium production needs. 




> "I'd like to say that I could make an assessment about the "seriousness" of the TexJet - but to be honest - don't know anyone with one, haven't spoken to anyone with one and have never come up against one in a sale.


I am extending you an invitation to review the TexJet. I think you will find that the machines we are describing fill different segments of the direct to garment market. My hunch is that we are supporting a different level of customer which is why you have not heard, seen or come up against the TexJet.




> I don't question that it is a well built machine, definitely better than most of the wannabe Chinese models I have seen. However, at the largest digital printing exposition in the world, I saw the machine printing and it was printing 2-3 pass white with marginal quality."


For someone to be so abrupt and defensive to my comments and then make a comparison to Chinese made machines after admitting to not "knowing anyone with one, haven't spoken to anyone with one and have never come up against one in a sale I have made" is confusing and disappointing. Again I extend my offer to review our machine and know what it is you are commenting on. Working for dgt I am sure any postings you make about the kiosk are accurate and informative. Being new at posting in the forums I think we should both stick to commenting on the products we know. 

The Chinese machines are poorly manufactured replicas of existing product and for everyone reading this I strongly urge you to thoroughly investigate before investing in any of the Chinese produced products on the market. 




> "Shouldn't one assume that, with the expense and magnitude of the FESPA show that every company is going to bring their "A" game? Either 2-3 passes is the "A" game or the company does not see the importance (or have the ability) to bring the "A" game."


I was not at the FESPA show so I don't have any information on why PolyPrint needed to make 2-3 passes to produce the result they wanted. I can tell everyone that we get fantastic results with a single pass of white. Our whites are bright and our colors "pop" with vibrance. Anyone that is interested in purchasing a direct to garment printer is welcome to contact us with any questions you may have.

Have a great weekend!

Rob
[email protected]

I haven’t seen, touched, or heard gravity but I know it exists!


----------



## TxZone (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi
Thanks to Rob and Don... don't worry guys I don't mind the banter... didn't realise I was sparking off a debate(lol)
Anyway I have received a sample t-shirt myself printed on a black shirt. I don't know if it the white is a single pass or 2-3 but I can say it definitely doesn't look very white... more grey than white. The quality of the print seems ok and I will give it a few wash tests and see what happens. Thanks for all the info it is most helpful.
Regards
Paul


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi Paul, I think the biggest thing you need to consider is what will work best for you and your business model. I've heard the debate of buying 2 lesser priced machines, etc, etc, but that's not really comparing like products. The lower prices machines are 13" printers, whereas the 4800 based printers are 17". I know of many companies that print racing shirts and they could buy 100 smaller machines and they won't do what they need them to do.

It's your business model you need to look at.

Personally, I would not base my purchasing decision on if the machine can print white or not. To get a good solid white on a full front, you most likely will spend $4-$6 in just white ink alone. I know because I've seen the numbers. That doesn't include pretreatment and the process altogether. I'm not a fan of white ink, but I understand why people feel they need to have it.

My suggestion is always the same, purchase a machine without white ink. When the ink companies actually manufacture a white ink that lays down more opaque without having to use so much of it and they elimate the pretreatment process, invest in a white ink upgrade. I don't believe that is going to happen for a while. It's just too costly right now.

Kornit is the only printer that I see that has truly done it right. They have the pretreatment built into their larger system (I'm not sure how the smaller system works), and their ink usage is less than these smaller units. Of course, there's a large price to pay for that as well.


----------



## TxZone (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks Jerid
It has been great for me to hear the advice and opinions from so many knowledgeable and experienced people. Although I still don,t feel reassured enough yet to make any purchase.... more research...research...research.
Regards
Paul


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

With this message forum being an international meeting place for all types of decorators, we should probably rethink making blanket statements that all machines for any country are of lesser quality. 

In my opinion Paul, if (or when) you make your decision to get a dtg machine... find a company that you are comfortable with and will give you the level of support you want. All of these machines have little qwerks that come up. No machine is perfect because the technology is so young. Find someone that will help your company grow. Whether it is an established company with lots of resources or a smaller company that is breaking into the market and might go the extra mile. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## TxZone (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi Mark
Thanks for taking the time to answer my post. I quite agree with your statements, it is very important to find a supplier who offers good back-up services, particularly, as you say, when DTG printers are still quite new. I will keep looking and learning as I don't think this is the right time for me to move into DTG... for now the screenprint and transfer market are offering me the best deal. Thanks again.
Regards
Paul


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Rob,



> The main reason for this is that I find when I am trying to help people with questions the forum turns into banter between myself and rep from another product line.


I don't generally "attack" folks form the other side, if you follow these forums at all you would know that I spend as much or more time helping out folks with machines other than DTG than I do DTG machines. I appreciate your enthusiasm for your product line and hope you do well with it. Perhaps we will see you up here (and on the other forums) truly trying to help those who have the machines to deal with their day-in, day-out issues as well as trying to push your printers. 

I won't waste anymore of the board's time and space on "banter" rebuking your assumptions in the past reply. 

Happy Selling!


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

Rob,

Welcome to the forums.

I would like to clear up a few things as i do have knowledge of the history of the texjet.

The texjet is on at least it's second introduction to the USA market. I personally know 2 of the very few people whe actually purchased one. He sent the unit back after many months of sitting on the phone with people in Greece trying to have him fix the issues while talking on the phone to them. I personally tested the machine as the pure noise of operations was extremely loud. Texjet went away for many, many months and ... Now they have reappeared with the new design adn operations. I do think it is much better than before so you guys might have a decent chance to make a market impact. 

The first time I saw the new model was at SGIA last year so they may have finally got their product to market. Not sure what you guys do other than distribute but I certainly hope they support you with service and tech support as there is a history of the product out there.

Good luck and quit picking on Don

Tom


----------



## jackass (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi guys,i'm new in the forum.
i am from venice and i like to know how much cost this "tex jet"

cheers 

jack


----------

